# Interrogation about my acoustic guitar



## Gilles (Jan 9, 2008)

Hi, 

I have a Yamaha F720S acoustic guitar (http://www.yamaha.ca/content/guitar/products/acousticguitars/FS720S/keyfeatures.jsp).

I'm more used to my electric and I find the strings harder to play. I also have extremely small hands and a weak wrist which don't help with playing an acoustic guitar. 

Lately I've been wanting a nylon stringed classical guitar which would be easier to fret notes on, but I still like my acoustic and I'd rather not have 2 acoustic guitars (or just to many guitars).

So I was thinking about my options with my current acoustic. I've been thinking of lowering the string height, but unlike an electric where you can easily adjust the saddle I'm not sure how, or even IF I can adjust the string height on my Yamaha. I'm not sure that a regular tune up at a guitar shop could do the job.

Another option I was considering was lowering the string gauge which is currently 11s I think. That would probably affect volume and tone negatively though...

I was hoping some more experienced or knowledgeable people could help me with this interrogation of mine.

If I can't do anything with my acoustic I might end up selling it and getting a classical guitar but I'm not at that point yet.


----------



## Ship of fools (Nov 17, 2007)

*you could try this*

http://www.frets.com/FRETSPages/Musician/Guitar/Setup/LowerAction/loweraction01.html
and when you want some more well come back and we'll find more things for you to learn about when dealing with doing some of the work yourself.Ship


----------



## Gilles (Jan 9, 2008)

Thanks that explains a lot.

I read the article about bridge saddles and mines is high and has a pretty high break angle so I can lower it safely.


----------



## mrmatt1972 (Apr 3, 2008)

Gilles said:


> ...or just to many guitars...


I didn't think that was possible hwopv

I've never tried to file down the bridge saddle, even is you do a perfectly level job, you may muck up the guitar's intonation, so caveat emptor.

Lighter gauge strings and a truss rod tweek are the first steps for sure because they are easily reversible.

Matt


----------



## sneakypete (Feb 2, 2006)

gotta remember classical necks are wider than acoustic necks, that Yamaha probably has a thin neck at the nut so a classical may feel like playing a log. Since I got my first nylon string a few years ago...an old Yamaha Dynamic...I hardly touch my steel strings these days but the necks on the Dynamics are not as flat and wide as classicals...bad news is...they`re freakin fat. Still, when I`m sittin` on the couch and reach for a guitar, it`s usually a nylon string, just really liking the tone I`m getting from them, but I don`t have small hands. I do like the smaller size bodies of my nylons though, I can sit and play em for hours, not as hard on the finger tips as steels either.


----------



## MrLuc (Jan 24, 2009)

Gilles,

You did not say if the action was bad all along the neck or just at one spot. 

This is what you should check first.

1- the nut. Most guitars have a nut that`s way too high. This makes for high action on the first 3 frets. An F bar chord is particularly hard. The way to check the nut is to press the base E string on the first fret. Now keep it pressed and with the next finger press the string on the second fret. Observe the movement of the string required to reach the second fret. The action here should be great. Very little movement right? Well... the action on the first fret should be just a smidgen more than that. Otherwise the nut will have to be re slotted.

2- Neck relief. Too much bow in the neck will result in high action around frets 4-5-6-7-8. To check this put a capo on the first fret and then press the bass E string on the body fret (probably 14th). Now observe the clearance between the bottom of the string and the top of the 6th or 7th fret. The clearance should be about .010. This is the thickness of the high E string. Very little clearance in fact. If the clearance here is too big you need to tighten the truss rod.

3. Saddle height. If the saddle is too high then the action will be bad on the upper frets and get progressively better as you move down toward the nut. You can remove the saddle and grind it down a bit. Make sure you keep the base 100% flat otherwise it will rock in the bridge slot and your tone will suffer.

Other things to consider that can affect action are humidity (or lack of), string gauge, neck warp or twist, top bellying...

If you don`t feel comfortable doing these adjustments and especially if your guitar is expensive... bring it to a shop to get a proper set up. Cost for a set up is about $80.00. 

Good luck Gilles

Luc


----------



## lbrown1 (Mar 22, 2007)

here's an idea from a completely different perspective.......check out the Line 6 Variax electric guitars.....they model several acoustic and resonator vintage and popular models of guitar - yet - it plays, feels and IS an electric guitar.....imagine an acoustic with a tremolo bridge.....

go to Line 6's web site - or check out the many youtube postings

I own the variax 600 - I got it specifically because I wanted to play acoustic songs - but don't like cable sized strings and suitcase sized acoustic guitars

the Variax isn't for everyone - but I sure do like it....it pains me to say that lately - my strat is collecting dust.


----------



## Gilles (Jan 9, 2008)

> Quote:
> Originally Posted by Gilles View Post
> ...or just to many guitars...
> I didn't think that was possible


Well, I currently have 3 guitars and my fiancee isn't too keen about having more guitars than poeple in the house so either I start making some babies or I'll sell some guitars 



> If you don`t feel comfortable doing these adjustments and especially if your guitar is expensive... bring it to a shop to get a proper set up. Cost for a set up is about $80.00.


I'll probably bring it in, I'm not the most skilled person with tools.



> the Variax isn't for everyone - but I sure do like it....


I checked it up on the web, I'm still on the fence about that modelling thing...


----------



## lbrown1 (Mar 22, 2007)

I checked it up on the web, I'm still on the fence about that modelling thing...[/QUOTE]


I was for a time as well.........I won't say it's exact.....but dam close - for the acoustic - even the way the tone changes through the attack to the sustain.....uncanny.....I will say the 12 string models are a little funky though


----------

